
New Materials for Touch Screens: Strontium Vanadate as a Replace for ITO - dpflan
http://news.psu.edu/story/385212/2015/12/15/research/transparent-metal-films-smartphone-tablet-and-tv-displays
======
dpflan
"Currently indium costs around $750 per kilogram, whereas strontium vanadate
and calcium vanadate are made from elements with orders of magnitude higher
abundance in the earth's crust. Vanadium sells for around $25 a kilogram, less
than 5 percent of the cost of indium, while strontium is even cheaper than
vanadium."

Dramatic reduction, but how easy is to transfer a lab material to an
industrial process?

Also, here is the Nature Materials article:
[http://www.nature.com/nmat/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nmat44...](http://www.nature.com/nmat/journal/vaop/ncurrent/full/nmat4493.html)

